# Resources > Promotions >  S-hooks available

## Suzanne

Stainless steel. Each holds 75 lbs. They work well on nearly all screens. 
75 cents each plus postage. Minimum order 50. 
Sold to over 100 customers - many repeat customers. 
 Do not jump off screen when there is an earthquake!

Contact me at squigle@panix.com
Suzanne Quigley
ArtAndArtifactServices.com

----------

